#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  What are your top 5 tips for local businesses in 2018 ?

## Davidwedo

With so much information flying around the internet regarding SEO, I just wanted to know what are your top 5 tips for local businesses and why ?

----------


## elena125

There are some tips of local business-
1. Local business create a unique community identity
2. It increase immunity economic health
3. Greater community participate with business owner in festivals and events
4. Local business promote environmental friendliness 
5. local business start innovation and healthy competition

----------

